# Broadheads for Barnett Jackal??



## abecerra (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys I bought a Barnett jackal crossbow and it came with Easton carbon express 20 inch bolts. It recommends not using a broadheads with a cut of more than 1 3/16 inch cut. Is this correct or can I use 2 inch and it be okay? Also which broadheads would you suggest for me to use? Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Use any broadhead you like with a cut of 1 3/16" or less as long as it is scary sharp. Really....any.

I like slick tricks.


----------



## abecerra (Mar 30, 2013)

If it's mechanical I don't think it matters I have used mechanical with greater than that and they have flung just fine. Now a fixed more than that may hit at the end but mechanics won't or shouldn't open up til it hits the target of animal. I have the jackal also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

abecerra said:


> Hey guys I bought a Barnett jackal crossbow and it came with Easton carbon express 20 inch bolts. It recommends not using a broadheads with a cut of more than 1 3/16 inch cut. Is this correct or can I use 2 inch and it be okay? Also which broadheads would you suggest for me to use? Thanks in advance





abecerra said:


> If it's mechanical I don't think it matters I have used mechanical with greater than that and they have flung just fine. Now a fixed more than that may hit at the end but mechanics won't or shouldn't open up til it hits the target of animal. I have the jackal also.


Did you post a question over 2 years ago and recently answer your own question?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Did you post a question over 2 years ago and recently answer your own question?


Thats funny.....:cheers:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hahahaha! Love it! 


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## abecerra (Mar 30, 2013)

HAHAHAH I'm crying laughing I lost the app for a while just got it back recently and somehow I saw this didn't look at name but said hey I know a little about that now let me give my expertise ahaha good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol that is a coincidence 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

